#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  Software and e-book sharing

## hkazem

Dear friends,



I have a comprehensive database of Reservoir and Simulation Engineering softwares and e-books that would like to share with professionals on this forum. If you are also interested to share your articles, training materials, softwares, etc. please drop me an email on mehrass2002@yahoo.com and I would be happy to share my knowledge with you.

I will share the materials through my personal website with no password, download limit or waiting time.

Look forward hearing from you,

Happy knowledge sharing,

MehrassSee More: Software and e-book sharing

----------


## spower

Asslamo alikom
I have alot of data about nearly everything in petroleum engineering(drilling,reservoir,production,natural gas,carbonate reservoirs, EOR,Simulation)
and i happy if i can benefit u.
if u need specific data, never hesitate to ask me.

this is my email

Elsayed.Raafat@yahoo.com

----------


## ahmedm

please contact me

if you have a summary for your library that would help
please share

it is good idea i will make summary to my library too

aamm2025@hotmail.com

----------


## spower

I dont have a summary but if you need specific data just contact and i will be happy if i can help you.

----------


## mehdiengineer

I am wondering if anybody knows how can I have ------- Suite software to start learning and working seismic interpretation. Any advice is really appreciated. any exercises or manual in this regards available ??

----------


## khawar_geo

Dear Brother,

How are you 
i hope you will be fine
do u have any material related to the seismic processing, please let me know

Regards

smartkhawar@gmail.com

----------


## nnreddy

Hi,
Good suggesion and help us to share each other.
Thanks

----------


## dev_r

Hello good idea,

however it should be coordinated

----------


## Jasem

ok.
i ready for it  :Smile: 

behnam5@mail.ru

----------

